# Destin Surf Fishing, help



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Will be in Destin, early June, my first trip. Any good advice on places to surf fish? Looking at online pics, all I see is high rise condos, do they allow surf fishing there?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Bosco,

The ocean is public property and you can fish almost anywhere. 

They will run you off in some places and then there are just some places that you should stay away from. 

The biggest thing is parking. If you are staying at a hotel and you go out early in the morning or late in the afternoon you will be able to fish. 

Most populated areas do NOT like you to drag 5ft sharks up on the beach with wire leaders. You will get run off for shark fishing. 

There are lots of places to fish even in front of the big hotels you just have to pick the right time. 

Don't butcher a shark in front of uptight MOM and DAD and their two little kids and you will get asked all the questions all the googens ask. 

Have you had any luck? What kind of fish do you catch here? Can I pet the sting ray? 

DAN


----------

